# Ridiculous vain question! Can I self tan duing FET 2WW?



## Mudpuffin (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi all,

please excuse this ridiculous topic which I know makes me sound incredibly vain when there are much bigger problems out there!  

I am in the 2WW and feeling not too great.  We are suppose to be going to a barbq on saturday where there will be loads of DH's friends with their incredible fertile wives along with all their babies.  Am feeling fat very pale and generally not great.  Was thinking of slapping on some L'oreal sublime or whatever it is called to try and give myself a bit of a boost as know will be drepressing stuff. The cream that gives you gradual tan.  Is this a no go when on 2W?? as obviously don't want to do anything that might harm bubbies. 

alternatively might just stay at home and let DH go on his own tough rather think he was looking forward to having a designated driver!!

mud
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I think the tinted moisturisers should be ok but there does seem to be some varying of opinion on this....think you just need to do a patch test because may find that whatever they use in the lotions could possibly react with all the drugs we have through treatment (and what you're on during 2ww with your FET)....and also need to consider what oils/perfumes/chemicals are included...I know some oils should be avoided during pregnancy (so would be same during 2ww).

If you use the search tool you'll find loads of threads/posts asking the same so maybe have a read of those....here's a couple I found quickly....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234997.msg3734799#msg3734799

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97734.msg1379202#msg1379202

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95258.msg1334203#msg1334203

Hope you can find a definitive answer...

Take care
Natasha


----------

